# Jugline bait



## jamesgreeson (Jan 31, 2006)

I have heard you won,t catch fish on shad that does not come from the water you are fishing in.
Example if I used saltwater shad or manhaden ,it would be less effective.
Does anybody have any proof to this?And I know I have read of people using mullet.


----------



## cwhitney (Sep 9, 2014)

I have used a variety of baits on juglines. I have used mullet and have caught fish on it. The 60 pounder in my avatar picture was caught on a jugline in Lake Conroe with gizzard shad I caught on Lake Livingston. When possible, I prefer to use fresh bait over frozen.


----------



## CroakerSpit (Feb 21, 2016)

I found some beef heart strips with garlic scent used it last week had decent results it's good because the lil fish can't peck it off the hook that easy


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

CroakerSpit just blew that theory out of the water. Beef hearts work great and I know they aren't raised in the same water  I have hauled punkin seed perch to the lake and caught fish on them all my life and they aren't native to the lake. I agree with a previous poster, as long as its fresh it will catch.


----------



## GOTAWAY (Feb 20, 2011)

Where do y'all find the beef heart? My HEB doesn't carry it.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Beef heart is a good bait. The best bait will be fresh shad of course but beef heart will work. Chunks of tilapia work as well but not near as good. Mullet chunks work well, almost as good as shad.


----------



## 3CK (Oct 5, 2010)

We run fresh cut mullet. 
Fresh as in caught that morning. It gets mushy quick.


----------



## cwhitney (Sep 9, 2014)

GOTAWAY said:


> Where do y'all find the beef heart? My HEB doesn't carry it.


I buy mine at Fiesta.


----------



## jamesgreeson (Jan 31, 2006)

I though it was bologna,but the guy seemed so earnest .I guest thats the difference in being a good story teller.Ok anything fresh it is..thanks every one


----------



## cwhitney (Sep 9, 2014)

TPWD did recently pass a new regulation that if you use live bait you cannot transport it from one water body to another. Here is a link to the full text.

https://tpwd.texas.gov/regulations/...ssion-and-transport-of-exotic-aquatic-species


----------



## CroakerSpit (Feb 21, 2016)

I found mine at the bait shop made up in a lil container cheap too I thought $2.50 I bought several containers


----------



## Countryag72 (Feb 22, 2016)

*Jugline Bait*

I have been looking at raising Golden Shiners in a spring fed pond on my place. Years ago some fishing buddies had huge shiners in stock ponds. Does this regulation meen that I couldn't use them on my juglines?


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

That law can get confusing. I had a game warden tell me you could transport perch as long as you put them in the water you were going to be fishing when you arrive. You can get water out of the lake you are going to and transfer the bait to it. You can't discard the haul water in the lake, if that makes any sense.


----------



## T-Muney (Aug 12, 2005)

I caught bluecats on cut ballyhoo and mullet last time i ran jug lines. Carp cut bait is the best bluecat bait though.......


----------



## Postman (Oct 11, 2015)

I'm thinking the idea behind not transporting bait from lake to lake, is more about the water and not so much about the bait fish. They don't want to transplant undesirable water plants and such to someplace they are not. What you say/


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

Dang, if I can't transfer perch from a pond to a river i'll be screwed bigtime, i'll be breaking that law until I get caught.


----------



## Countryag72 (Feb 22, 2016)

I am with you on this SSST, the transfer of water is crazy, but I guess it makes sense in regards to aquatic plants. Has anyone had any luck raising shiners in a stock pond. Other than stocking fathead minnows what do you feed them?


----------



## crazytexansfan (Jul 12, 2013)

I would just tell them that the water they are in came out of that lake lol. 
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: When they ask which lake. Which lake you talking :rybka: about lol


----------



## Its Catchy (Apr 10, 2014)

Live perch caught in one of these using a styrofoam cup or onion as bait in the perch trap.


----------



## crazytexansfan (Jul 12, 2013)

Onion? LOL


----------



## jamesgreeson (Jan 31, 2006)

Well i've been braking the law i guess! what about peeing in the lake..thats a transfer.


----------



## Countryag72 (Feb 22, 2016)

Headshaker; I think that falls into the jurisdiction of the EPA, not TxParksWildlife.


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

Yep just can't transfer water to another body of water supposedly to prevent the spread of zebra mussels I just take my perch to the river in well water from my house so hopefully I don't have zebra mussels in my waterwell lol 


Sent from my HTC Desire 626 using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesgreeson (Jan 31, 2006)

Countryag72 said:


> Headshaker; I think that falls into the jurisdiction of the EPA, not TxParksWildlife.


Thats an I P A FOR THE EPA


----------



## Dtrojcak (Jun 17, 2012)

cwhitney said:


> TPWD did recently pass a new regulation that if you use live bait you cannot transport it from one water body to another. Here is a link to the full text.
> 
> http://tpwd.texas.gov/regulations/o...ssion-and-transport-of-exotic-aquatic-species





whsalum said:


> That law can get confusing. I had a game warden tell me you could transport perch as long as you put them in the water you were going to be fishing when you arrive. You can get water out of the lake you are going to and transfer the bait to it. You can't discard the haul water in the lake, if that makes any sense.





catfishinbeerdrinkin said:


> Yep just can't transfer water to another body of water supposedly to prevent the spread of zebra mussels I just take my perch to the river in well water from my house so hopefully I don't have zebra mussels in my waterwell lol
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire 626 using Tapatalk


The reply I received from TPWD was you can transport bait, but you cannot have water in your boat.
To stay within the law, you bring your bait to the lake/river in a container in your truck.
Then transfer the bait via net to your livewell in the boat and fill the livewell with water from the lake/river you're fishing.
You cannot have any water on your boat that is not from that location.
You cannot leave that location with any water on your boat.
Your boat's livewell cannot have water in it when you arrive and it cannot have water in it when you leave.
Sounds stupid, but that answer is directly from TPWD.


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

that's what they told me as well


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

You nailed it I didn't wanna type that much lol 

Sent from my HTC Desire 626 using Tapatalk


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

I use good ole well water, so i'm good, lol.


----------



## cwhitney (Sep 9, 2014)

Dtrojcak said:


> The reply I received from TPWD was you can transport bait, but you cannot have water in your boat.
> To stay within the law, you bring your bait to the lake/river in a container in your truck.
> Then transfer the bait via net to your livewell in the boat and fill the livewell with water from the lake/river you're fishing.
> You cannot have any water on your boat that is not from that location.
> ...


Thanks for posting this clarification.


----------



## P (Nov 18, 2012)

Caught the big shad moving in to lake Anauhc at the pumping station with a cast net took em to my pond in October that spring had a huge hatch if shad but it only happened one time. The next year nothing .. I use cut buffalo cut croaker . The little sportsman shrip net can put a load of catfish bait in the freezer as well as a few shrimp .


----------



## Postman (Oct 11, 2015)

Aren't perch traps also illeagel (ever how you spell it,)? if that's the case then, your photo is a minnow trap......correct.? I have a sign on mine saying "no perch allowed" minnows only.


Its Catchy said:


> Live perch caught in one of these using a styrofoam cup or onion as bait in the perch trap.


----------



## Dtrojcak (Jun 17, 2012)

Postman said:


> Aren't perch traps also illeagel (ever how you spell it,)? if that's the case then, your photo is a minnow trap......correct.? I have a sign on mine saying "no perch allowed" minnows only.


You are half correct. 
Perch traps are illegal on public waters. 
Minnow traps are ok to use, but the openings can be no bigger than 1"x3".

You can use whatever you want in a private pond.


----------



## jamesgreeson (Jan 31, 2006)

*Perch traps*

Perch traps are illegal in fresh water but.. minnow traps are not.You are right 1 x 3 openings are legal in fresh water.And buy the way those traps are the best I have used..I think they are 40 bucks each ,and will last till somebody steals em.


----------



## Postman (Oct 11, 2015)

I think a perch big enough to use for bait can go in a 1x3 inch opening.....so I guess the "Perch KEEP OUT" signs are a good idea.


----------

